# stitch problems



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

went back to the surgeon today 3 wks after TT because my incision looks horrible to me- about 5 pimply like thingys along the incision from the midpoint to the end-he said they were my body's reaction to the monocyrl?
stitches which my body obviously doesn't like- he said they should get better in 3 months or so or if not, a revision could be done-lucky me, cancer plus an ugly scar. Did anyone else have this? the bumps could "spit" the stitches as well, I understand..


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't have that but I have an issue with mine where when I look up and stretch my neck my neck pulls showing where every stitch was....I feel like Frankenstein somedays. You can get through this!  Chin up!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I previously mentioned my neuromas, but I also had a minor reaction to the stitches when they were pulled through during removal. One end got red and irritated and had clear drainage. There was no infection and despite wanting to, I didn't itch. It went away in about a week (this was a minor reaction).


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

My scar itched bad and I also had one end that opened up, too. No stitches were removed. I was glued and internally stitched.


----------

